# Gantt Lake



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was thinking about taking a camping trip up to Gantt lake in Adalusia, the only decent campground I can find is point a campground, and its actually on the south side of the dam. There is one called Cypress landing on the main lake but there is NO shade. I was wondering if I should stay on the main lake and suffer in the heat or if I would be ok below the damn, has anyone fished up there and if so if they had any luck catching anything?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cypress Landing looks nice. Are you tent camping, have a boat? I haven't been up there this year yet so I can't tell ya what's being caught up there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Biggest thing is what are you fishing for. That would help you decide where you need to stay if you wanna fish where you're staying. I'll be up there all next week running jugs and lines.


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*cats are biting*

I have place on gantt lake. The cat fishing is realy good right now but the lake is muddy. Not sure how the bream and bass fishing is right now. Not a lot of boats on the lake last week. On gantt you can camp at gantt lake rv park. Good people with plenty of shade.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a boat I would be bringing with me. I would love to do a little of of all but mostly bream and bass fishing.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Plenty of crappie and white bass in that lake.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

That's what I wanted to hear. I will be planning a trip in the near future. However do I stay on Point A, or Gantt? From looking at a map, it looks like Gantt is much bigger.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

stay on Gantt and fish both. On Gantt, fish the main lake and flip the cypress trees out in the main lake river channel with a black and blue jig. If you are on Point A and the damn is pumping water, fish close to it and throw a finesse war eagle chartreuse/white spinnerbait


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks auguy, that's awesome info.


----------

